# 4 ways to throw a Toothpick



## Timpa

Everything like that interests me. The world is full of strange objects that can be thrown.


----------



## Tag

Fun video


----------



## Timpa

With toothpicks, it's always fun.


----------



## Sean Khan

> The world is full of strange objects that can be thrown.


It sure is. (great video, btw!)

Once upon a time, in a city far far away (Islamabad, not Karachi), there was this bunch of karate club louts who made it a habit to take their daily run through a certain neighborhood, annoying people and teasing the girls. All black belts.

Well one day, a bunch of the locals "stood their ground". They waited for them to show up.... and show up they did, right on time (karate teaches you to be punctual) and their leader.. CobraKai wannabe buffoon.. got hit in the head with a flying brick.

As they saw their teacher roll face down into the gutter, holding his head (which was bleeding, I'm told), they made some karate poses in the middle of the street ... *Hoo! Haa!*... but then another brick flew out of nowhere and one more guy rolled into the gutter.

They ran off (while making Bruce Lee noises) and never came back. The whole karate school closed down a few weeks later... they were the joke of the town.

So... I don't care how many black belts you got or if you are Mike Tyson or whatever... *nothing works better than a flying brick.*

Oh and the leader ... someone called an ambulance and took him out of the gutter and to the hospital. I am told he made a full recovery. But he was never the same guy again. Not quite. Some screw inside went missing. The other guy in the other gutter left karate forever.


----------



## IOAN

Sean Khan and Timpa, I had a happy day with you! :bouncy: :rolling: :thumbsup:


----------



## Royleonard

I like to throw stuff 2 inch railroad nuts work well but they don't stick,bricks don't either! Fun video!


----------



## Timpa

An educational story.

Thanks guys!

By the way: I've thrown a 5-kilo brick (with a sling)


----------



## Reed Lukens

You know, the first video was fun, but the brick video...
Was totally awesome 
I mean they disintegrated against that rock wall 
Wow!


----------



## Got Bands

great videos thanks for sharing


----------



## Sean Khan

> By the way: I've thrown a 5-kilo brick (with a sling)


My goodness.... a bit of an overkill this human artillery thing.... but very cool!

As for me, I often carry these 5 and half inch nails. I made these into shuriken. Those are used from just beyond kicking distance and thrown at the face, giving you the time to close the distance and begin giving a solid thrashing to the other party.

Either they take an eye out or the bad dude flinches. Both are "game over". I am using low power or they'll ruin my oh-so-beautiful catch-box.






Some more useful shuriken videos and theory from the Master of No-Spin throwing. You throw like you are slapping someone.


----------



## Royleonard

I guess you proved me wrong bricks stick,at least the powder from disintegration does!


----------



## Timpa

Thanks again!

And Sean Khan, thanks for videos!

Sling is an interesting tool because it can throw heavy ammunition.


----------



## treefork

Here is another way using a paper clip .


----------



## Timpa

I think, I'm don't trying this.


----------



## Royleonard

Same thing happened to me!


----------



## THWACK!

THWACK!


----------



## Timpa

Looks like he's been practicing.  and a lot.

Sometimes, I, too, wanted to try this.

I'm throwing a playing card here for the first time:


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Love the videos! Great humor for the weekend.

I practiced Karate a bit in my much younger days. I was never in any danger of making it to Bruce Lee level. Or Chuck Norris level. And thankfully never got on the path to annoying Cobra Kai level. But happy to say we were much better than to run around town harassing people. Really glad about that now. Especially thinking back and realizing we never learned how to block / defend against flying bricks! For which I think running is as good an option as any.

And the toothpicks, paperclips, and brick sling gave me a good laugh today- thanks to all!


----------



## The Red Sombrero

Now I want to get one of those restaurant toothpick dispensers to wear on my belt.


----------



## Timpa

Armed and dangerous


----------



## Sean Khan

> Armed and dangerous


Seen my retractable titanium toothpick?































And no... I'm not going to use it as a glass-breaker. That's asking too much.


----------



## Timpa

Titanium toothpick!

I have never heard of such a thing.


----------



## treefork

Timpa said:


> Titanium toothpick!
> 
> I have never heard of such a thing.


It's like calling " brass knuckles " a paper weight or belt buckle .


----------



## Sean Khan

Is it really titanium?

Yep.

Is it sharp?

Very.

Can you take someone's eye out with this?

Easily!

Better than a knife?

Nope.

Sneakier than a knife?

Yep. It's a "toothpick".... :rofl:

It's a common EDC item sold online. It comes in two versions. The older version is screwed together to make it operational. The other version (that I have) is quick deploy. You just push it and lock it to open and use.

I don't use it to stab myself or people in general... but it's useful for many things. Like undoing knots and stuff. Just an EDC thing.


----------

